# Guillermo del Toro's The Strain on FX



## Jesse412 (Jul 14, 2014)

SPOILER WARNING

For the most part I enjoyed the series premiere.  It's nothing mind blowing but it was a solid start.  The casting is pretty good but a couple of the characters felt a bit 2-dimensional especially the goth rock star guy. David Bradley was kind of bad ass as Professor Setrakian though.  Visually everything looks pretty cool.  The practical effects are solid, the CGI looks good and the gore is brutal.  The scene where The Master drank that guy's blood then smashed his head in was pretty crazy.  I'm excited about the rest of the season.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 14, 2014)

A good first episode, with a particularly strong first twenty minutes, I thought. A fairly good cast, too, with David Bradley, (an old-looking) Jonathan Hyde, Sean Astin, and Corey Stoll as the lead CDC fella.

It's nice to see a vampire story where the vampires aren't all glitter or charm, and where the vampiric curse is more nature than magic.

I'm definitely going to keep watching.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 14, 2014)

Nearly finished the books. I hope the TV series is much better.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 15, 2014)

I've just watched the first episode and concur with everything Art School Dropout said.

This is definitely better than _*Dominion*_...


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 12, 2014)

Is anyone watching this?

I'd dried up my usual go-to sci-fi and horror shows so I thought I'd give this a go. 

At first I was ready to turn it off as soon as I realised it was vampires (Vamps begin and end at _Salem's Lot_ for me) but it is just phenomenally awesome.

It's like Fringe does Vampires.

What does everyone else think?

pH


----------



## Kylara (Aug 12, 2014)

Is on my list to watch so glad it sounds like it isn't totally awful!


----------



## ctg (Aug 12, 2014)

It's not awful. Not at all. The series is brilliant twist to the classical vampire story. And it's meant to be watched back-to-back as the timescale in the season is so, so short as in just half of the episodes they have merely got few days into the full blown infestation. 

And by using a CDC doctors as point-of-view characters makes this story all so much more interesting, because if you really like apocalypse pr0n then this one is really meant for you. Those who love classical vampires might be frowning upon the master that seems to be coming from a hellish vision, but in the same time they are using the strain as a really interesting twist to end-of-the-world scenario. 

Did you knew they have already renewed this series and that Guillermo has already given his vision on the next season? 

PS. I love the old man, his cane-sword and his grand invention with the nail-gun. The second best character is EF. Actually I don't think Strain has any bad characters.


----------



## Idoru (Aug 13, 2014)

I've read the book and really enjoyed it and have the next two in my to-read list. I'd really like to watch the series and see how it compares. Does anyone know if it's being shown in the UK?


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 23, 2014)

SPOILERS

The second episode was pretty slow with a lot of characterization and it introduces the exterminator character Vasiliy Fet. The only actual horror was during the last 15 minutes though.  Still the end of the episode was gruesome.

Episode 3 The pacing was a little better in this episode than in the last.  Eichorst putting his face on at the beginning of the episode was gross. Great use of a practical special effects makeup.  Bolivar's transformation was also pretty graphic.  Nice bit of horror at the end of the episode.

The fourth  episode was much better than the last few.  Gruesome special effects during the autopsy scene.  Seeing Sean Astin freak out was kind of funny.  I like that his character came clean to Ephraim and Nora.  Plus it was satisfying to see Ephraim punch him in the face.  I actually enjoyed the scenes with Gus and think he's starting to be a pretty interesting character.  Nice to see Jamie Hector from The Wire show up.  Some excellent and tense scenes with Annie discovering Ansel's transformation.  Setrakian was pretty bad-ass once again.

Episode 5 "Runaways" was directed by Peter Weller and was pretty solid.

SPOILERS
Interesting flashback featuring Setrakian.  I hope that's something that keeps up throughout the series.  The developing mentor relationship with him and Ephraim also seems promising.  The scene where they confront Ansel in the shed was kind of cool.  The scenes with Bolivar are easily his best so far.  The sewer scene with Vasiliy Fet was also decent.  The preview for next weeks episode looks like all hell breaks loose.

SPOILERS

Episode 6 The pacing of this series is improving although I was hoping the eclipse would occur earlier in the episode.  The Gus scenes are quickly becoming one of my favorite things about the show.  The scenes with Vasiliy Fet were pretty good too.  Nice to see Nora and her mother show up at Setrakian's pawn shop.  Let the vampire hunting begi


----------



## Kylara (Aug 23, 2014)

I have seen the first few eps and really enjoying it. An interesting take on the idea I think. I also really loved the make-up special effects


----------



## markpud (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm enjoying the show, great job on bringing vampires back to being scary, relentless killing machines rather than love interests! There is definitely some suspension of disbelief that the CDC would have so much evidence but take so little action - how far does Stoneheart's influence stretch?!

[edit - typo]


----------



## markpud (Aug 24, 2014)

Idoru said:


> I've read the book and really enjoyed it and have the next two in my to-read list. I'd really like to watch the series and see how it compares. Does anyone know if it's being shown in the UK?



According to http://www.geektown.co.uk/tvairdates/strain/ it's starting next month on "Watch" channel


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't missed an episode yet. This is one of the best shows on tv .  I haven't yet read the books but i plan too.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 25, 2014)

SPOILERS

Episode 7.  The opening scene with the deserted bar was kind of creepy and the subsequent attack scene was gruesome.  I was hoping the eclipse scenes would last a bit longer though.  Glad they are continuing the flashbacks.  Nazi vampires are a bit cliche but they do it here well enough. The revelation that Setrakian hand crafted The Master's coffin was interesting.  I thought the build up to the confrontation between Eichhorst and Setrakian in the subway was also pretty good.  Wan't expecting that ending!


----------



## ctg (Aug 25, 2014)

Since the Nazi scene is already open I have to say it's one of the best and certainly worth of an Emmy. The Strain keeps improving every episode it goes forward while Guillermo has started carving out the new factions from the backstory. To me it's a surprising that we see clans taking an action while the Vampiric strain keeps spreading throughout the population. It will interesting to find out where the ending is going to lie for this marvellous first season.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2014)

Still watching, but it's not been doing enough to stop me browsing Reddit or playing Minecraft whilst I watch the episodes. That said, the ending of the newest episode was interesting enough to keep my attention.


----------



## markpud (Aug 25, 2014)

Good episode this week - the new faction makes things interesting to say the least!



Spoiler: Spoilers!



So are these new guys infected but independent from the master, and actually working against him. That evens the odds up a bit!


----------



## Null_Zone (Aug 26, 2014)

svalbard said:


> Nearly finished the books. I hope the TV series is much better.


 
I made it part way through the 3rd as post apocalyptic nazi vampires hits most of my buttons but had to give up for reasons such as I could no longer handle the female lead obsessing about keeping her hair stunning whilst starving to death.

I can't imagine the TV series can be any worse.


----------



## Idoru (Aug 27, 2014)

markpud said:


> According to http://www.geektown.co.uk/tvairdates/strain/ it's starting next month on "Watch" channel


Thanks!


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 1, 2014)

SPOILERS

Episode 8: "Creatures of the Night"  Nice to see Vasiliy Fet finally meet up with Ephraim's group, plus Dutch Velders too.  Setrakian was bad-ass once again during the gas station scenes.  Epic Rick Baker cameo!  Can't say I felt bad about Sean Astin's character being infected.  The gas station ceiling caving in looked pretty cool.  I was hoping to see more of Mr. Quinlan in this episode.  I hadn't realized at the time but under the vampire makeup is actor Stephen McHattie.


----------



## markpud (Sep 2, 2014)

This was a nice episode, it really ramped up the stakes (see what I did there?!) and brought together all the potential good guys.



Spoiler



TBH it was a bit of a stretch that "hacker girl" just happened to be in the same gas station.... but we got lots of good "exterminating" and I think Setrakian was ready to adopt Vassily once he came on-board so quickly, asked him for the rules and believed him far more than Eph has upto now.

Nice at the end to see that the rest of the city was more or less still going about it's business despite this localised carnage. I know the phones/net are down, but are there no TV news crews reporting on what must be a big spike in deaths even for NYC!


----------



## ctg (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, I forgot totally update my thoughts on this one. Sorry. I've been so busy on Mrs Ctg coming home after spending 226 days in the hospital for this year. 

But...

... I loved the petrol-station setup. It was brilliantly done even though it was quite obvious they were going to get stuck in it for time being. But I didn't see Samwaise Gamgee going out so soon. But even then I was giggling like a small child when he showed up with a scratch even though it's amazing that so small nick can infect one person. Thing is those parasitic worms aren't exactly so small that they would be hanging in the saliva, or at the sharp end of vampires pincer. Bacteria or viruses would be more believable, and the transmission through the bite. But I accept Guillermo's idea even if it's implausible in the real world. 

Old Man is still my favourite character.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 8, 2014)

SPOILERS

Episode 9 "The Disappeared" The flashbacks scenes continue to be good especially the scene where the Master confronts young Setrakian.  Dutch Velders' emotional breakdown felt a little forced.  The Gus scenes also continue to be good.  The scene where Eichhorst pulls the bullet out of his own leg made me cringe.  The Master's face reminded me of Max Schreck in F. W. Murnau's Nosferatu.


----------



## ctg (Sep 8, 2014)

Ninth episode felt a bit weak compared to rest of the season, and especially compared to last episode that spent most of the time in the petrol station. Maybe the reason is because they chose to split the episode in way too many parts and then focusing on the non essential bits. I especially would have loved to find it out more about Gus, and where he's heading after he was forced to shoot his mate in the face. 

Did that do the trick? Don't know as most of the vampires that had got the head-treatment has been receiving it at soon as they had been sucked dry. But this time he had already turned and those vampires don't get killed unless their head is severed. However, that same thing happened to the vampire in hacker lady's apartment, and even though that one dropped on the floor, with his skull busted open, we saw Eickhorst digging a bullet out from his thigh.

So, the question in my mind is: does older vampires become more powerful overtime, or are we just lead to believe those with wounds in the head while get back in the game sooner than later?


----------



## markpud (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd think a head-shot is usually terminal. That's the genre rule and they seem to be sticking to it here 



Spoiler



with Jim last week going down with a head-shot and hacker-girl's neighbour.



Didn't Setrakian say that a bullet can wound them if it hits bone (e.g. Eickhorst's leg) so guess taking out the brain should be permanent damage.

I enjoyed this week too, they have taken it up a notch over the last couple of weeks in terms of vamp action. 



Spoiler



I'd almost forgotten about Gus and his sick friend, wondering how he will fit back into the scheme of things? Quick nod to Bolivar on the newspaper that was used for kindling..


----------



## ctg (Sep 8, 2014)

A head-shot on a classical vampire would do nothing. Same thing would go with a werewolf, and therefore, you would have to literally remove a head from the vampire shoulders with a bullet. But since a 9-mm bullet would be incapable on inflicting such a wound (on one shot), you would have to do american cop style, and shoot massive amounts on ones face before one would be decapitated. 

I'm saying this because if you look at the petrol-station scene, you'll notice couple vampires with head wounds, and one with a burned face. So taken those instances in the account, I would say Gus's mate might taking a nap before continues his rampage in the New York City. But, how much the brain plays in the virgin vampire's life is another question.


----------



## markpud (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe I shouldn't use the walking dead as my basis for the rules of everything 

Guess we'll find out which way the show is going, if they revisit any of the shot in the head characters in the coming episodes!


----------



## ctg (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, and you know I shouldn't take these shows so seriously; as they are, after all, just shows, and the vampiric regeneration is just a hypothesis!


----------



## Ashaman (Sep 11, 2014)

I was taking a look on some books in my library yesterday (mainly trying to put back what my 22 months old daughter was taking out  ) and I found out that I had read at some time the Strain and didn't even connect it in my mind with the series. I tried to remember anything from the book but could not really. Not very optimistic about this series but gonna give it a try at some time ;-)


----------



## ctg (Sep 12, 2014)

That's terrible, and at the same time it's similar thing to what many other people has said about the books. In fact, if you care to explore the forum you'll find out that there is a thread on the books and the people in it are saying it wasn't especially dashing, but the thing is Guillermo isn't a novelist in his heart. He is a film maker and the trilogy was meant to be a television series  in the first place. And now he is saying that instead of three seasons his aim is to make five. So what the last two seasons will hold is a complete mystery.


----------



## Ashaman (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey ctg. Now that's interesting. Have u read the books? Do u believe that the series is that much better?


----------



## ctg (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi. I haven't read the series. Sorry, but I absolutely love the televised version of it, which should be quite evident from my replies. 

Does it deserve own sub-forum? Maybe. But the thing is I only have so much time and energy. And at the moment there aren't that many people interested on it, but we see what happens when it comes out in UK and rest of the world.


----------



## Ashaman (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok ctg i'll give it a try ;-) . Thnx mate


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 15, 2014)

SPOILERS

Episode 10: "Loved Ones"  The flashbacks showing what happened to Kelly for the most part felt unnecessary and wasted half the episode.  The scenes where Vasiliy Fet and Dutch Velders go to confront Eldritch Palmer weren't much better.  The highlights of the episode are Kelly attacking her neighbor and her meeting the Master which was unexpected.  Eph having to shoot the boy and finding Kelly's necklace was a pretty powerful moment.


----------



## markpud (Sep 17, 2014)

Vasily/Dutch's adventure was literally pointless. That's not quite true as it allowed some development for Eldrich's minion (character name eludes me) to let them go. But as they left I believe they ran past a room called "evil lair's communication suite" (something on those lines!) where they could have gotten into the network!!!

I didn't mind the time jump storytelling device to allow us to follow Kelly from her own POV and from Eph's. But interweaving with the B story was confusing since that one was happening linearly.. 

So, here's to her "glorious fate"


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 22, 2014)

SPOILERS

Episode 11: "The Third Rail" was better than the last.  It starts off slow but picks up about half way through.  The Gus scenes were pretty good.  The subway scenes were slow at first but got kind of good when that vampire was electrocuted.   Zach was pretty stupid leaving the pawn shop to get Anne cigarettes.  It was cool to see Gus show up when he did though.  Hopefully he joins the group soon.  The special effects makeup used for the Master looks pretty goofy.  Loved the scene where Setrakian takes the sledge hammer to the Master's coffin.  Great ending.


----------



## ctg (Sep 22, 2014)

I absolutely loved lure that the Master used on Ef to get him into his lair. I wouldn't had gone as far as they went when they ventured into the metro tunnels. So I have to raise my hat to the producers because they really amped up tension in this thrilling episode. It was very well done. And like Art School Dropout says at above, the electrocucted vamp was supremely well done, and I could feel that electricity crackling in the air while the victim burned crispy. But then again it was nothing compared to the light-bomb turning Master's lair guardians to smouldering husks!

The Strain is a wonderful series and I can only look forward as there are two episodes remaining in this season. But what I really would like to see are the Faction Vampires. When they're going to step forward and show themselves, and therefore seeing that they weren't standing at the Master's lair makes them even more interesting, because it's now quite obvious that they're against the Master's plan.

I also thought that Master looked pretty silly in his clown mask. They should had used Cthulhu monsters or made his head more nosferatum because at the moment his face is almost too cheesy. And that's no good for the main antagonist.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2014)

Loved the Master's nasty little trap.  Two more episodes, I can't imagine how this season is going to end but Im thinking it's going to be quite impressive.   Im in not a a fan of short seasons but i have to admit for this show the short format works quite well here.


----------



## markpud (Sep 28, 2014)

It's interesting that the more we see of the Master the less we seem to like his look. Having Guillermo Del Toro on board should have guaranteed an awesome looking creature, but it doesn't quite work for some reason..

Clearly they weren't going to get the Master with 2 episodes of S1 left, but there was really good tension. I don't think I'd have gone crawling through that tunnel if there was *any* other option!!

Good episode though, looking forward to the next one... I'm actually happy with short season for many shows these days. Less "padding" needed to allow the season arc to progress at pace.

So is the next one going to be a montage of the Master trying to fix his coffin and curing his finger/claws for preventing him holding a screwdriver?!

And what of Eikhorst. Nowhere to be seen whilst his Master's lair was breached? That gun shot must have really affected him, but I'm sure he'll show is face again soon. 

And will "old man" get his wish for immortality granted before all his organs fail? Or his henchmen desert him...


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 29, 2014)

SPOILERS

Episode 12: "Last Rites" The Setrakian flashbacks continue to be interesting.  The Gus scenes with Jamie Hector from The Wire were pretty good and I wasn't expecting Mr. Quinlan to show when he did.  Bolivar finally returns during Eichhorst's attack on the pawn shop and kills Anne.  Nora having to decapitate her own mother was pretty brutal.  The flashback reveal that Setrakian had to kill his own family and that the infected heart in the jar belonged to his wife Miriam was excellent.  Palmer finally becomes a vampire.  Really looking forward to the season finale!


----------



## ctg (Sep 30, 2014)

Art School Dropout said:


> The Gus scenes with Jamie Hector from The Wire were pretty good and I wasn't expecting Mr. Quinlan to show when he did



I take Mr Quinlan is the name for the faction vampires that showed up to save Gus from the trouble he got himself into. Well, it's interesting name but it hasn't been voiced so far by any of the actors, nor himself. But what him more interesting was the enhanced Batman growling, because it made to jump and think what the heck, can they (the young sirelings) speak now? 



Art School Dropout said:


> "Last Rites" The Setrakian flashbacks continue to be interesting



Those scenes were at the same time sad and scary, because if I would had been in his shoes, a thought of heading into the nest alone would not had crossed my mind. Not in million years, but that is the same madness that made him to head into the another lair as well, even though they could see thousands of vampires between them and the Master. Then again the whole scene explained very well  why Secretarian was looking at the heart in the jar with a tear in corner of his eye. 

I don't know how much those scenes differs what they wrote in the first book, but I Guillermo follows the original blueprint religiously.  


What bothered me was the hacking of encrypted satellites and using the emergency broadcast system, because if they would had done it correctly there's no way they could had shutdown the broadcast in twenty seconds. Just look at the Max Headroom broadcast case as an example as those broadcast incidents lasted way longer and they have never been solved. So the vampires showing few seconds later really didn't fit in the picture. Otherwise the show has been excellent and I as well really look forward the season finale at next week.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 30, 2014)

ctg said:


> I take Mr Quinlan is the name for the faction vampires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quinlan is the name of the vampire that rescued the housekeeper and the children a few episodes ago.  It looked like it was him that abducted Gus.  I have no idea if he was saving Gus or recruiting him or just grabbed him because Gus was working with Eichhorst earlier in the season.



ctg said:


> Those scenes were at the same time sad and scary



Some of the more powerful scenes in the series so far.



ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the Max Headroom broadcast case as an example as those broadcast incidents lasted way longer and they have never been solved. So the vampires showing few seconds later really didn't fit in the picture.


I've never even heard of that sounds interesting though.


----------



## markpud (Oct 4, 2014)

I think we've already discussed how just because the Internet has been crippled, people still should have been aware of what's going on around NYC (the body count is piling up) and the TV news would have been enough to warn people to get the heck out of dodge! That point has to be let go, I guess, for the plot to work. Hopefully the finale will show everyone in NY trying to get the "Eph" out 

Didn't Del Toro write/co-write the books, rather than just adapt them for TV?

Flashback scenes - more tunnels to crawl through! They had an interview with the actor who plays the younger Setrakian on a podcast I listen to (Afterbuzz TV - they also interviewed the actors who play the Master, Vasily and Zach so worth a listen) and it sounds like he's hoping for more action next season. They filled in the key points of Setrakian's past, so I'm not sure what else there is to show? He gets on a boat, lands in NY, opens a Pawn shop and waits for 40 years while stockpiling silver and weapons!

I'm looking forward to the finale, and to see what Special Ops Vampires (or Mr Quinlan apparently) have in store for Gus.



Spoiler



I gather that Palmer has not been turned - there was just a bit of Master-finger goop rather than a worm


----------



## ctg (Oct 4, 2014)

markpud said:


> Didn't Del Toro write/co-write the books, rather than just adapt them for TV



My understanding is that he developed TV series quite a while ago and he offered it to several channels, but because they weren't interested on giving him a chance to show it to the public he decided to push them out as novels.


----------



## Jesse412 (Oct 6, 2014)

SPOILERS

"The Master" season 1 finale was overall pretty solid and left me wanting more. I wonder if Mr. Fitzwilliams will join up with Eph's group next season now that he doesn't work for Eldritch Palmer.  It looked like Nora was about to get revenge on Bolivar for killing her mother.  I hope we get to see that next season.  Gus gets recruited by The Born and we find out sunlight doesn't kill The Master.  I'm really looking forward to season 2!


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2014)

Art School Dropout said:


> finale was overall pretty solid and left me wanting more



I agree. It was more than solid and just like you it made to want more. So, it's going to be another ten month agony before second season will air in the States unless they'll move the Strain on another timeslot and give Guillermo a chance to draw in other audience as I would believe this would had done much better, if it would had aired spring time. 



Art School Dropout said:


> I wonder if Mr. Fitzwilliams will join up with Eph's group next season now that he doesn't work for Eldritch Palmer



I thought he was determined to get out from New York with his family and loved ones as he pretty much washed his hands from Eldrich and all that sh*t he'd brought on the population. Maybe he'll even hit some very sunny spot in equator before he'll move to north to enjoy wonders of midnight sun. But I'll doubt it and follow your instinct and see him joining the scoopy gang, wherever they'll pitch up their tent as I'll doubt anybody will listen their ravings before it's too late and New York is overrun by the vampire population. 



Art School Dropout said:


> we find out sunlight doesn't kill The Master



Why it didn't kill him is the question. It certainly did hurt him, and if he would had stayed in the same spot for longer period I'd have believed that UV exposure would had burned him crispy. So I guess there's more to him then the audience has been let to believe.


----------



## markpud (Oct 9, 2014)

That was a great twist, but considering how much emphasis there was on getting his coffin over the bridge before dawn a little misleading. If he can survive in broad daylight for minutes, he should have been OK inside a coffin, inside a van in the early morning shade!

But I'm nitpicking! Likewise why would he stay in Bolivar's attic with blacked out windows rather than in his sewer lair with a thousand minions for backup?

Still I definitely enjoyed the season and am looking forward to the next. Especially to find out about the Ancients and the Special Ops Vampires - like why does he have a nose?!


----------



## Jesse412 (Oct 9, 2014)

The purpose of a coffin isn't to protect vampires from sunlight, although it's certainly been shown to help.  Often in vampire lore they draw power from their native soil which is placed in the coffins.  I believe Eichhorst mentioned as much earlier in the season when Setrakian was building the coffin.


----------



## markpud (Oct 9, 2014)

Good point, I'd forgotten that its the soil more than the coffin. And did his minions get off with the coffin remains or do our guys have it?


----------



## markpud (Jan 21, 2015)

Trailer for season 2, looks like things aren't going well for the residents of NYC!

(apologies this may be geo-locked for some)


----------



## ctg (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Idoru (May 7, 2015)

Can't wait for the second series of this to start!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2015)

It looks fantastic !


----------



## ctg (May 12, 2015)

"We are going to get back the island one block at the time!" - unknown female. 






I think they're going to have a huge problem with the size of current epidemic. It's not like they have extra resources or manpower to do that. The only solution I see is either through the vampire faction or then blowing up the city to expose everyone to the sunlight. No hiding place, no survivability.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 2, 2015)

ctg said:


> "We are going to get back the island one block at the time!" - unknown female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely bigger and better.


----------



## ctg (Jun 3, 2015)

Too bad that it's not starting now but 17th of July.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 13, 2015)

Season 2 episode 1 "BK, NY"  Solid start to the second season.  



Spoiler



Interesting flashback to start the episode.  The full body special effects makeups used throughout were outstanding.  Professor Setrakian getting kidnapped by Quinlan and meeting The Born was pretty cool.  I liked the attack on the storage unit and was surprised by the fate of the bus full of blind kids.


  Preview for the rest of the season looks pretty good.


----------



## ctg (Jul 14, 2015)

Magnificent start for the season 2!



Spoiler



Like Jesse said, it was nice to see Guillermo and Hogan using flashbacks to bring life to the past of Setrakian, and reveal a bit about how the Master came to existence. But it was even nicer to see Quilan kidnapping dear professor in order to bring him to be judged at front of the waking Ancients, even though Quilan says: "They are sleeping, for now."

I thought for a minute that they're going to use that same line over and over again till it has ran out of meaning. Instead, they brought the Ancient alive and made us to watch their totally weird feeding habits. I mean, why they could just get over it with their pincers? There was no need for them lashing out and making the victim bleed - unless it was intentional way from Guillermo to say that have some seriously strange habits out of all vampires.

Not only their acts were remarkable, the arrival of new necromorphic creature: The Feelers was notable as these "blind" kids were made in the soup of earth and parasitic worms in a vast pool instead of allowing the victim go through a normal procedure. What makes this especially intriguing is the possibilities of expanding the nocturnal races with new species by using same parasitic worm. If you think about it, you will arrive soon to a conclusion that there could be a myriad number of species coming out from same organism. It is almost as if the "worm" has something to do with "primordial" soup that sprout out life on Earth at the dawn of our solar system. Not only that, but when Professor Sekretarian passed a rag mixed with Master's whites, I thought: '_Stop, you can sell that to Eldrich Palmer for a lot of money!_' But no he didn't think of it. And neither has any members in our protagonist party. They haven't even moved out from the city, or driven down to Atlanta to have a real to with the CDC. Even the official response seems to have disappeared as there are no FEMA, Homeland or National Guard units in the city.

One could had thought that since everyone seems to know now that there's something serious epidemic crossing the great Apple, that they would had done their best to get a response in those that need. At least they could started erecting guarantee zones in the area, instead of letting everything flow as if everything's normal. But then again, it's still early in the second season and there's a lot to go.


----------



## AC Darling (Jul 20, 2015)

This is one of my favorite shows. I actually thought it was the best show last year! Can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 20, 2015)

Episode 2 "By Any Means" 



Spoiler



The way the blind kids walked after being transformed and the sound they made was massively creepy.  Interesting flashbacks revealing that Setrakian and Palmer knew each other and showing Setrakian acquiring Sardu's cane.  I'm curious to where the search for the Occido Lumen will lead.  Vasiliy Fet and Dutch Velders taking out a nest of vampires with the silver grenades was awesome.  Seeing Eichhorst vampire out was pretty cool too.  Ephraim using that couple as guinea pigs was kind of interesting as well.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 27, 2015)

Episode 3 "Fort Defiance" 



Spoiler



Great opening with Bolivar and the cops.  Glad to see Gus back and I liked the scene where Vaun is training him especially Gus ripping out the Strigoi's stinger.  Loved the reveal that Setrakian uses the vampire worms to stay alive.  Zack has become a very unlikable character.  The plot to kidnap Eldritch Palmer was interesting and his UV trap was pretty cool.  I was not expecting them to kill off Vaun and the rest of the hunters that was crazy.


----------



## ctg (Jul 27, 2015)

Spoiler



The Strain keeps getting really weird and profoundly darker deeper it ventures into the second season. I didn't want to write on the second episode because I got a bit scared for the producers answering the points I made across in the first one. The situation in the city is as bad as it can get even if Staten Island is supposedly free from the vampires. I just don't believe for a minute that is happening as there might be quite a number of vampires waiting to explode in the open, or outside the house, the minute it gets dark. After all, the vampires are drawn to infect their loved ones first, and it's very, very likely that people from other island have relatives in the Staten Island, just like we saw Palmer former bodyguard proving the case. 

In the other hand what I don't understand is: why the professor didn't get as well as Palmer after he consumed Master whites?

Then again there the biological warfare two doctors are waging against the vampire population is even darker than Master rising an army of feelers to find one boy. It's the whole notion of using same weapons against them as they're using on us. Just thing is, did Eph think it whole way through? I don't think so. In fact I believe their plot is going to fail the same way as Palmer's kidnapping plot?

Why they had to try to kidnap him in his office? Had their lost their minds on venturing inside Palmer's fortress and thinking they can shoot their way out from the building ... in daylight? 

Well, we see what happens to Daywalker now that his protectors are gone ... for good?


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 28, 2015)

I think we just can't think to hard about it with this show. There is no hidden explanation for any of our criticisms. It's like one of those stories that needed a lot of critiquing and never got it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> I think we just can't think to hard about it with this show. There is no hidden explanation for any of our criticisms. It's like one of those stories that needed a lot of critiquing and never got it.



It's a still a very entertaining show.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 3, 2015)

Episode 4 "The Silver Angel" 



Spoiler



The black-and-white luchador movie to open the episode was hilarious campy fun and a nice introduction to Angel.  Using the Strigoi to find the nest was clever.  The flashbacks continue to be interesting and the fight in the catacombs with the vampire monks was pretty cool.  I thought the scene with Gus' mother was good and The Master talking through her was disturbing.  The news crew getting attacked by Bolivar and a horde of vampires was great.  The special effects makeup for the infected Strigoi looked really gross.  Vasiliy Fet blowing up the subway station was kind of funny but it sucks those neighborhood watch guys caught him.  Kelly and the blind vampire kids searching for Zach were really creepy.


----------



## ctg (Aug 4, 2015)

Spoiler



It is interesting to see both sides of the coin gearing up with biological warfare, which makes both of them looking dark and dangerous. In the meantime the US government seems to have forgotten whole business. It is almost like the time when GWB was reading goat stories to a kinder garden. So when Eph said, "Let's go to the Washington!" I was ready to punch the air. 

It just didn't happen. Mister Palmer have too much influence to calm down whole thing, even getting the boardroom members of FED slaughtered as if it was nothing. Only I think in the real world half of the nation would cheer, while the other half would get mad as hell. It is not like media isn't working at all and people don't get into internet to talk about things. 

I know it's only a few days from the beginning of the epidemic. If you look the numbers New York City looks like a lost cause. It cannot be saved from this blight. Not with any guarantee measures. I'm not even sure it can be saved with Eph's pathogen. There's no reasonable delivery method, unless they start hitting all nests in the city. So only way out from this is that I can see is Professor's book and consequently killing of Master. All other routes lead to a total destruction or to a creation of necropolis at the place of Big Apple, where Ancients serve along side of the Master.

In the meantime, poor Gus. No family, no friends, no allies, only a mission that's too big for one man to have on his shoulders.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 10, 2015)

Episode 5 "Quick and Painless"  



Spoiler



I liked the opening with the cops trying to clear the building and the spider kids just owning them.  Nice to see Jamie Hector's character back and I'm curious where the search for the Occido Lumen will lead.  Interesting seeing Nora join forces with councilwoman Feraldo as was Vasiliy and Dutch teaming up with the cops.  Great to see Fitzwilliam finally join the cause.  Ephraim throwing the CDC director off of the moving train was great.  I couldn't help but laugh at the imagery of Palmer and his assistant dancing while a building burned behind them. I was excited to see Quinlan show up at the end.


----------



## ctg (Aug 10, 2015)

Spoiler



I don't know what is going in Eph's head other than getting that next drink. Like people said and he acknowledges, he is a federal fugitive and he plans to walk into DC carrying a biological weapon with him. Maybe Nora saw that and thought let him burn on this trial, because Eph has to pull a real magical rabbit out from non-existent hat to make this happen. Nevertheless, I cannot believe they are really going through this because who says the counter-agent (biological one) isn't going to jump and start infesting normal human beings. 

In the other hand the police conducting house to house, room to room sweeps is also as unbelievable as what it was with the Hunt of Boston Bombers. It's what they should have been doing in the first place, only this time, they can do the investigations around the city without any restrictions, when in our world, I would suspect they would meet a lot of resistance. Especially in gang territory. 

But there was good things in this episode, like good old professor showing he has a balls to walk in and threaten to decapitate the local crime boss to get his precious book. It is almost as if Master's whites in Professor's "worm" tonic has given him a new lease on life, just like it has happened to Mister Palmer. After all, he's few days off from the bed and he's already after some pussy. 

What I don't understand is why his assistance cannot see what is really going with him? She didn't mention seeing punch of ninja's spontaneously bursting in fire after Palmer turned on the disco lights. She doesn't even think about what happened to the bankers, or why Palmer is in such a good shape?

I still like this series but I want it to be a bit more, because at the moment, the first season was much better than this one.


----------



## ctg (Aug 11, 2015)

> Despite a mixed reception from fans and critics, *The Strain* has been a good sized hit for FX, and the network has confirmed a third season for the Guillermo del Toro-produced vampire outbreak series.
> 
> TV.com reported a statement from Eric Schrier, Original Programming, FX Networks and FX Productions. “Guillermo [del Toro] and Carlton [Cuse] have delivered two thrilling seasons of *The Strain* that are captivating and visually arresting, doing justice to the original novel trilogy and meeting fans’ high expectations in the process. We’re excited to see them carry this powerful story into a third season on FX.”
> 
> ...


 http://www.scifinow.co.uk/news/the-strain-season-3-confirmed-for-more-del-toro-vamping/


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2015)

ctg said:


> http://www.scifinow.co.uk/news/the-strain-season-3-confirmed-for-more-del-toro-vamping/



Awesome news,  I love this show.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 24, 2015)

Episode 7 "The Born" 



Spoiler



Interesting Quinlan flashbacks and I liked the scene where he saves Setrakian and Vasiliy Fet from the spider kids.  Disappointing we didn't actually get to see Quinlan and The Master fight though.


----------



## Idoru (Aug 24, 2015)

Second series starts on Wednesday in the UK - can't wait!


----------



## ctg (Aug 25, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Second series starts on Wednesday in the UK - can't wait!



Excellent news.


----------



## ctg (Aug 25, 2015)

Spoiler



A great deal has come from the Roman's, but even greater deal is the Master has a tribal background. They were all monsters sitting in middle of dark, vast forests of Europe back in the days when Roman's avoided venturing deeper into the East. However what I suspect is that even though we can draws certain things from hearing Quinlin was Born through the efforts of an experiment, is that Master's and Ancients roots are located somewhere else than in ancient Germany.

What I don't understand is how it took this long for Quilin to pull his head out from his bottom and heading into the middle of vampire invasion. I mean with the resources he's able to pull, he should had been on top of this ordeal from the beginning. After all New York City is a home to the Ancients. They should have been alerted the moment Master landed on the continent. Nevertheless, I hope Quinlin doesn't stop his hunt but start using his allies because Master has devoted a great effort to mass his army.

Out from the picture, what is the governor of New York doing? The city is in a state of emergency and it's still void from most of the government responses. It's not like the world isn't watching or that the President would be uninterested on whole case, when New York City and one its island is full of bankers. In fact, a great deal of business is happening inside the Wall Street. So what is the problem?

PS. It annoys me that Eph is drinking all the time and he manages to keep his mind quite clear about everything..


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 31, 2015)

Episode 8 "Intruders" 



Spoiler



Yes Quinlan teaming up with Gus! Kelly and the spider kids attacking Eph, Nora and Zack was pretty cool too.





ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It annoys me that Eph is drinking all the time and he manages to keep his mind quite clear about everything..



Seems like most functioning alcoholics to me.


----------



## ctg (Sep 1, 2015)

Spoiler



I don't know what to say after seeing Palmer getting laid other than it was disturbing. I guess there is some truth in the rumours that the dark side lures in some wicked minds. How come his assistant can act so innocent, after she has seen everything that happens around Mr Big? Stoneheart is nothing like the imago Palmer is trying to portray around. Or then is it a case that "Love blinds, completely?"

After all Guillermo has been carrying this mantra throughout the series even though it has been shown to the viewers that love hurts time and time again. Everyone has been through it, even the professor, while his sole focus in this season has been on acquiring the book. We saw that his love ended in that little village a while ago. So, it was right for Quilan to ask that question in front of Gus's girl, because now he doesn't have no choice but to risk it for everyone, or face the certainty that there's going to be a time when he cannot protect his interest and SHTF.

Additional amusing, face of dear Eichurst, when Palmer asks the question! I start to see Emperor in him.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 7, 2015)

Episode 9 "The Battle for Red Hook" 



Spoiler



I like the new title sequence.  Lots of great action in this and the citizens fighting the vampire horde was kind of epic.  I also liked the moment when the generators were turned back on and all the Strigoi burn up.  Eph and Setrakian versus Eichhorst was pretty cool as well.


----------



## ctg (Sep 7, 2015)

Spoiler



How many times can you miss with a rifle? It should be easier to hit than using pistol, which Eph uses brilliantly. But no. I loved Eichurst comments on Kar98 inability to hold more than five rounds in its chamber. What I don't understand is how they had a supply of silver tipped ammo for it? 

Nevertheless, despite the questions, seeing a horde of vampires waiting for a command to run did my heart good. Tension was palpable and I was thinking whole time that there was going to be a second group behind them. Luckily that didn't happen, because the results would had been good.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 14, 2015)

Episode 10 "The Assassin" 



Spoiler



Eph should have went for the double shot when he fired at Palmer.  The vampire attack on the the police station and Nora and Vasiliy Fet coming to the rescue was pretty cool though.  Finally Setrakian finds the Occido Lumen I wasn't expecting him to get sucker punched and lose it though.  Things are looking really bad for Dutch Velders now that she's the prisoner of Eichhorst.


----------



## ctg (Sep 14, 2015)

Poor professor, poor Eph, poor Fez.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2015)

ctg said:


> Poor professor, poor Eph, poor Fez.




Great episode.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep, it keeps delivering the goods. I'm in till the end. And, hopefully, a renewal for season three.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 19, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Yep, it keeps delivering the goods. I'm in till the end. And, hopefully, a renewal for season three.



I think it  already got renewed for a third season.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 19, 2015)

Whooooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Judderman (Sep 19, 2015)

Season 1 was not bad but this season is proving to be great entertainment. The main quibble of a ridiculous master Vampire was resolved too.


----------



## Dangur (Sep 20, 2015)

Just started watching it and I love it. I should have started sooner.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 21, 2015)

Episode 11 "Dead End" 



Spoiler



I thought the Eichhorst and Dutch Velders scenes were really creepy and I liked the way he brutally killed that cop to open the episode.  Kind of funny how different Eichhorst was in the flashbacks and I liked that contrast.  Great seeing Dutch try to rescue herself too and I thought the actress really nailed the traumatic experience.


----------



## ctg (Sep 22, 2015)

Spoiler



I don't know what Guillermo were trying to do but I thought tentacle pr0n went a bit over the top.


 Comment more later


----------



## Judderman (Sep 23, 2015)

Spoiler



dutch had rather a fortunate escape. Barely even hurt and Eichorst had a lot of time to torture and eat her. But still entertaining.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2015)

An excellent finale for season 2.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 5, 2015)

Never eat noodles whilst watching 'The Strain,' it puts you right off.  Having said that, I am loving it so far.


----------



## Judderman (Oct 15, 2015)

Very good last couple of episodes of The Strain. I have to wonder why only the New York Police are involved in limiting this catastrophe rather than the army and other agencies but it is not a series to take too seriously.


----------



## ctg (Oct 15, 2015)

Judderman said:


> I have to wonder why only the New York Police are involved in limiting this catastrophe rather than the army and other agencies but it is not a series to take too seriously.



Because Palmer has bought them all off? I don't know the answer and I too have been wondering about it.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

When are we getting season 3?


----------



## ctg (May 31, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> When are we getting season 3?



August 28


----------



## ctg (Aug 29, 2016)

It's back.

Twenty three days later the world has gone down the toilet. The vampires have won and the only way forward is to take out the infected. All of them, but taking in account that there are now several million of them spreading out the world, nuking NY could possibly provide a solution.

That's Master's home. But would it kill the Master? I don't know.

What I do know is that the pilot for third season is beautifully done, and it's far more interesting than any episodes  so far. The Strain is first one of the Autumn series, and if this is mark for the quality, we are going to have amazing season coming up.

Do you agree and also what did you thought about it?



Spoiler



It was very intriguing to see Del Toro's version of Screamers. They were properly scary, and the way it was filmed from first person perspective made it even more interesting, as it brought up tension in completely new way in the small screen. 

So far I have only seen it used on one movie, and in it, the action worked as well as it did in this one. In fact, I could claim that they have completely thought on how to make this series even more appealing to the fans.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2016)

The season premier was quite good.


----------



## ctg (Sep 5, 2016)

If it's one thing human known how to do well, it is the dirty game, and in the desperate times, desperate methods crown the king. The Master started this biological war, and humanity is doing their best to not fall back in that game. And they are not exactly afraid of using human subjects to conduct the tests.

Old and frail are first ones to go. I guess to them what the doctors are doing in the labs is a kind of relief, instead of being left behind to get turned to an undead being. Just what I believe will happen to Zack, if Eph doesn't manage to save him from his mother. 

What I don't understand is why his mother doesn't turn him? Why is she saving him? 

For some reason I don't know what else to say. Where to lead these thoughts because Guillermo's product is awesome. It's different and without any clear indications about to what is lurking beyond the horizon, the apocalypse deepens. 

The world looks so bleak. Almost as if it has been washed out from any hope.

What do you think? How dark place will Guillermo take us in this season?


----------



## ctg (Sep 12, 2016)

Spoiler: S03E03



Oh man, the Master wants to get rid of all things that make humanity's life so miserable. But thing is will life under the Master going to be so fantastic. Vampires need blood to survive, and after turning most of the people to the tentacle monsters, there's not going to be life, but the end of life on Earth.

But it is nothing compared to the revelation that Quilan's father is the Master. The whole thing of being born out from turned mother boggles my mind. It is something I cannot comprehend completely, but I accept it being possible in the realms of fantasy. After all Quinlan is not the first half vampire in human mythology and I doubt he'll be the last.

Still, to live thousands of years to commit a suicide to save people that aren't his is so unbelievable. Not even ST:V's Seven of Nine dreamed about being able wipe out all Borgs from universe. Then again you look Gus's madness on trying to save his mum, and you start to think should the humanity just let it go and accept their fate under Master's rule, especially as he seems to be invulnerable to even to a decapitation by a silver sword.


----------



## ctg (Sep 19, 2016)

Spoiler: S03E04



Strange thing about consequences of killing of the Master is that nobody talks about the big worm, which squirmed into the storm drain at the after match. Almost as if nobody saw it happening even though it was quite the clear that they were all staring Master's corpse lying on the street. 

Instead, the business is usual. Professor is completely lost. And same goes to Eph and anyone else. They simply cannot phantom that decapitating the prime vampire didn't actually work. Nobody has an answer and nobody's really saying anything about the hellish conditions New York is going through. Nobody other than a reporter, whose investigating the Fall of New York. 

It is ugly business and desperate times calls for desperate measures. Officials force people into cleaning squads and go on as if they've been conscripted into the service, like infamous slaves before abolition. At elsewhere, Eichorst is feeling desperation, and commits to actions that are parallel to his services in the SS battalions. He is no better than terrorists by making vampire bombs. 

Even though they were effective on spreading the infestation, the act doing wipe out most important people  although the second blast was quite close to Fet and Feraldo. In fact, it was a miracle for Fet to catch the worm under the UV light. And strange as it was somehow Feraldo represents the only worm infection survivor.

How is that possible and what do you think will it take to clear out this infestation?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2016)

We will be getting a 4th season which will also be it's last.


----------



## ctg (Oct 3, 2016)

When in doubt, napalm them.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2016)

Last nights episode should have been titled,  *Houston We Have a Problem*.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Oct 6, 2016)

ctg said:


> Spoiler: S03E04
> 
> 
> 
> Strange thing about consequences of killing of the Master is that nobody talks about the big worm, which squirmed into the storm drain at the after match. Almost as if nobody saw it happening even though it was quite the clear that they were all staring Master's corpse lying on the street.



Setrakian specifically mentioned seeing the worm in this episode, but specifically didn't bother to do anything about it, you'd think they would be jumping up and down on it like 6 year olds on a sugar rush!  And then the other master vamps tell Quinlan, who is understandably not very happy about that bit being left out, although you can kinda see why they didn't tell him.  However either they want the Master dead or they don't, relying on a bit of luck doesn't quite seem good enough to me...


----------



## ctg (Oct 6, 2016)

I really don't know how nobody knew that vampiric race was going to spread so fast, over vast distances and many running waters. It's now way beyond anyone's control, even if they would find the big worm. The only option is go big, and go loud. This is war humanity should be fighting, instead of bickering between each other. But still they aren't united, just head-scratching.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Oct 7, 2016)

ctg said:


> I really don't know how nobody knew that vampiric race was going to spread so fast, over vast distances and many running waters. It's now way beyond anyone's control, even if they would find the big worm. The only option is go big, and go loud. This is war humanity should be fighting, instead of bickering between each other. But still they aren't united, just head-scratching.


My understanding (as per traditional vampiric mythology) was that if you kill the Master all of his servants also die.  Hence the hunt for him, but they may subvert the traditional view...


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2016)

Gnrevolution said:


> My understanding (as per traditional vampiric mythology) was that if you kill the Master all of his servants also die. Hence the hunt for him, but they may subvert the traditional view...



Yeah. But everything else has failed, so it should be time to unite and go loud. No more holding back as they're holding back either.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Oct 7, 2016)

ctg said:


> Yeah. But everything else has failed, so it should be time to unite and go loud. No more holding back as they're holding back either.


Problem is they still think of it as a disease rather than an invading force and are trying to fight it as such, maybe take the silver grenade idea and expand upon it (silver-based bombs / aerosols etc.).  TBH I read the books when they first came out so I kinda know what's coming, but saying that they are sooooo off reservation with some of the story lines it's difficult to know whether the series will stay true to the books.


----------



## ctg (Oct 17, 2016)

I really, really hope Ancients survived.


----------



## Judderman (Oct 18, 2016)

I was finding a few of the early season 3 episodes weren't quite as good as season 2 but it has really picked up again. 



Spoiler: S03E08



Great to see the ancients actually get up and show they are physically powerful after all. But why then have they been practically lying around? It seems they are completely dead now after about 10 seconds of action.


Presumably the Ancients should be more powerful than the Master as they are related but older. Though they don't have the huge army in support.


----------



## ctg (Oct 18, 2016)

Judderman said:


> Presumably the Ancients should be more powerful than the Master as they are related but older. Though they don't have the huge army in support.



They have their dudes in super cooling looking gear. Not much could they do against an army of Srigoi. All had is wasted. There is nothing in New York that will top them in power. Except maybe the army, which is still too afraid to go loud.


----------



## ctg (Oct 31, 2016)

Epic Final on the Season 3.


----------



## nixie (Oct 31, 2016)

Just discovered this thanks to ctg.Watched the first two series and started season three. I am seriously starting to worry about my viewing habits. TWD, FTWD, this and anything with lots of blood and gore.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 31, 2016)

nixie said:


> Just discovered this thanks to ctg.Watched the first two series and started season three. I am seriously starting to worry about my viewing habits. TWD, FTWD, this and anything with lots of blood and gore.



It's terrific and suspenseful television with lots of action. There will be a 4th season.


----------



## ctg (May 25, 2017)

The final season








> As the fourth and final season begins, nine months have passed. The world has fallen into darkness, and the strigoi are in control. The explosion at the end of season three triggered a global nuclear apocalypse. The resulting nuclear winter liberated the strigoi, allowing them to move about during daytime, and allowing the Master to establish a totalitarian regime.
> 
> Preying on the fears of the populace, the Master and his minions have created an unsettling alliance in “The Partnership.” The majority of humans are now working for the strigoi, operating with a single understanding — collaborate or die. With the world in disarray and our heroes disbanded, each of them will have to overcome personal hardship and defy death for even the smallest chance at fighting back… All the while, the Master reigns supreme, furthering his scheme for the end of the world as we know it. In the face of annihilation…do our heroes have what it takes to save humankind?


 The Strain: trailer for fourth and final season


----------



## ctg (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: S07E01



It's back. I watched the first episode and at the end I couldn't stop think that Guillermo made us want the world to survive from the vampire apocalypse and I believe till the end of third season that Master wouldn't survive. Now at the other side of the nuclear winter I don't see a way on how anyone can survive without the Master and the Strigoi.  

The dead aren't causing humanity downfall, the living are and in that context, Ef is a saintly person. He could have left everyone for the bottle, but he didn't. Instead it was amazing to see him saying no to the lure and actually delivering alcohol for fuel. Although, for being a trained chemist/epidemiologist he could have brewed large quantities of that stuff for trading. 

I don't think there are many people left with the knowledge, but there certainly a load who could just do with medical grade stuff. Either to drink or to use for cleaning etc. What surprises me is that the people outside the population centres are acting as if they're in war with the living. That war ended when the bombs fell. 

What is interesting is that a great deal of people doesn't seem to be suffering from the fallout. It is almost as if the nukes didn't work.


----------



## Judderman (Jul 20, 2017)

Although I don't think it was quite up to season 3's high standards it was an enjoyable start to the season.
Will Dutch be back? I suppose not.


----------



## ctg (Jul 31, 2017)

Third episode is the best one I've seen in the long while. It is almost bar to the pilot episode with the tension, mystique and everything nasty. Master's speech was magnificent. And so was Eph's weapon. One that finally worked, perfectly.


----------



## Judderman (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes that was a very good episode. Particularly the Vasiliy scenes. He may not do the chemistry but he is the action hero now. The Strain seems to be an underwatched show. An unusual one in that the first series is probably the weakest.


----------



## ctg (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh man, that head roll was so satisfying. The Strain is becoming much more interesting as it clearly gears up towards the final. There aren't many things left. It's all or nothing. On both sides. But if the humanity falls I'm convinced that the Strigoi is right species to take the bloody throne.


----------



## Judderman (Aug 30, 2017)

The last Strain episode was very enjoyable again. Some big moments. The Zack subplot is a bit weak (gladly he wasn't in this week), and the bookkeeper keep being so close to death again is a bit tiresome but other than that this story is still going great.


----------



## ctg (Aug 30, 2017)

Judderman said:


> this story is still going great.



Kind of great. Some of things could do so much with giving time and depth, and therefore the Strain doesn't ever evolve to be a grand series like The Walking Dead or the Exorcist. Although both of them still have changes to go down in the drain and disappear from the collective consciousness.


----------



## Judderman (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah it isn't deep but it is entertaining. First season was a bit jokey but I think from the 2nd season on it got serious enough. There is some interesting twists. Rarely is an episode boring which we can't say for the Walking Dead. I think it is one of the better horror drama series there has been. I probably enjoyed it more than most of the American Horrors Story seasons for example. But it is not at the level of the highly promoted Stranger Things or Bates Motel. The plot doesn't go to nonsense like Helix season 2 and many others. Also I liked the backstory they showed this season. They keep it simple and I think it could have done pretty well for viewership on a bigger channel.
Having said that yes it could be better. But particularly seasons 2 and 3 were great, easy to watch TV.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 2, 2017)

ctg said:


> Kind of great. Some of things could do so much with giving time and depth, and therefore the Strain doesn't ever evolve to be a grand series like The Walking Dead or the Exorcist. Although both of them still have changes to go down in the drain and disappear from the collective consciousness.



But it's still way more entertaining then then The Walking Dead.


----------



## ctg (Sep 2, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> But it's still way more entertaining then then The Walking Dead.



Why do you think that way?


----------



## Judderman (Sep 5, 2017)

Certainly the latest season of the Walking Dead was lacking in action. Fear the Walking Dead latest was much better.

The Strain spoiler:

So in episode 4 8 Satrachian finally bites the dust. A shame for him not to see total victory but at least he had killed his old enemy beforehand. It is going to be interesting to see how the final stages of this fight for humanity play out.


----------



## ctg (Sep 6, 2017)

Spoiler






Judderman said:


> So in episode 4 8 Satrachian finally bites the dust. A shame for him not to see total victory but at least he had killed his old enemy beforehand. It is going to be interesting to see how the final stages of this fight for humanity play out.



I suspect there is going to be a boom and world ends without Eph, his crew and the Master.


----------



## ctg (Sep 11, 2017)

Spoiler










what is the point of trying save the city when it has already fallen? Dial up and be done with it.


----------



## ctg (Sep 18, 2017)

The Strain is a love story as it was promised in the very first episode. It stays very true to the origin of vampire stories, while Guillermo only twists the supernatural horror, not it's romantic essence. In The Strain's case Girl won the Boy and they lived happily ever after. They could have taken it on another direction, and let the series be an example of how the horrors can rule at the end of the day. 

In a twisted way the Master was fighting a game of survival, and for a long time he was the only one. Everyone else and their dogs were against him. Nobody understood him or wanted anything to do with him. Least with his vision of world domination. 

Who would want humanity gone and the world living in the perpetual darkness? Us as individuals might never see it but for a hive mind, humanity's win might not be the thing they would expect to see. At the end I like the Strain. It was a good series, with mind boggling concept that gave us a good look into a real possibility that we might face in some other world in the future. 

Who knows if in some weird planet we encounter hive minded parasites dominating the whole egosphere?

Well done Guillermo, The Strain crew and the Fox.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 18, 2017)

ctg said:


> The Strain is a love story as it was promised in the very first episode. It stays very true to the origin of vampire stories, while Guillermo only twists the supernatural horror, not it's romantic essence. In The Strain's case Girl won the Boy and they lived happily ever after. They could have taken it on another direction, and let the series be an example of how the horrors can rule at the end of the day.
> 
> In a twisted way the Master was fighting a game of survival, and for a long time he was the only one. Everyone else and their dogs were against him. Nobody understood him or wanted anything to do with him. Least with his vision of world domination.
> 
> ...



A terrific series and a great finale.


----------



## ctg (Sep 18, 2017)

I suspect this will soon find it's way into Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 18, 2017)

ctg said:


> I suspect this will soon find it's way into Netflix or Amazon.



Probably.

This series was a fun ride . I would like to see Del Toro and Hogan do a new series.


----------



## Judderman (Sep 19, 2017)

That was a really enjoyable finale. There was a few ways it could have ended and I think they chose a good one, if a little cheesy. The Strain is another series I am sad to see end, although I think 4 seasons was plenty for the story they had. The Strain is on Hulu. I guess it can still go to Netflix or Amazon.
Spoiler: Fet had seemed more and more like the hero as time went on. Though there were some major cast losses by the end. In previous seasons I would have predicted Goodweather and his son to survive. His son redeemed himself somewhat after Goodweather almost messed it all up. All that biology stuff couldn't save the world. But a nuke did. The deep tunnel was a tad convenient.


----------

